# Problema con un regulador de voltage de 12 y 5 vcc



## Himmler (Abr 2, 2009)

hice un pequeño adaptador para una fuente que tengo, para que asi pudiera servirle a un lector de cd con autoplay que tengo. El adaptador lo hice con un 7805, un 7812, 2 capacitores 104 y otros 2 de 33 mf. Conector el lector a la fuente y a un amplificador y suena bien, pero despues de un rato el sonido se para y suena un sumbido, cuando esto pasa se calientan bastante los transistores, por lo que supongo que este es el problema, le he cambiado ya los transistores y la situacion mejoro, pero despues de un rato fue lo mismo ¿Que sucede? ¿Como lo soluciono? Para evitar el calentamiento de los transistores ya les puse hasta pasta silicona y los disipadores, y aun asi se calienta.


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 2, 2009)

Hola.
Cómo es tu circuito, con qué voltaje alimentas los reguladores.
Su puedes publica tu circuito.

Chao.
elaficionado.
A qué te refieres cuando dices autoplay


----------



## Himmler (Abr 4, 2009)

Mi circuito solo ocupa la ultima seccion del de la imagen, desde donde empiezan los rectificadores, el voltage que recibe es 18 volts, estoy usando el circuito para alimentar un lector de cd rom de una computadora, y sospecho que el sobrecalentamiento es el problema porque ya lo puse hasta con el ventilador que tengo en mi casa y si funciono bien, quisiera saber que puedo hacer con lo del calor, ya que se calienta aun con el mejor disipador que me vendan.

Con autoplay me refiero al boton que tiene el lector de cd rom para comenzar la lectura del disco y para cambiar pistas, ya que si no tiene el boton necesitara de otro circuito con un PIC conectado a la interface


----------



## gca (Abr 4, 2009)

El circuito no tiene error .Despues de un rato se te apaga porque estos reguladores se protejen para no quemarse al sobrecalentarse, porque estos reguladores que usaste (7805 ,7812) aguantan 1amp y tu lectora de cd debe consumir mas, lo que podes hacer es decirnos cuantos amper consume tu lectora y en base a eso coloca varios reguladores en paralelo todos en un buen disipador, osea si consume 2 amper pone 2 en paralelo, si consume 3 pone 3 en paralelo,etc.

Saludos


----------



## Himmler (Abr 4, 2009)

1.5 amp.


----------



## gca (Abr 4, 2009)

Entonces agregale al que ya tenes un 7805 mas en paralelo (en la rama positiva) y un 7812 mas en paralelo en (en la rama negativa) , ponelos en el disipador y ahi te andaria bien y con una temperatura rasonable.

Saludos


----------



## Himmler (Abr 4, 2009)

pero si hago eso ¿No aumentaria el voltage de salida? por que cualquier voltage de mas estropearia el lector y es dificil de conseguir


----------



## gca (Abr 5, 2009)

NO no cambia el voltaje solo hace que por ellos en ves de circular 1 amper esforzandolos circulen 2 amper que te alcansaria bien. No olvides poner en el pin IN de todos los reguladores (incluso los que ya tenes colocados) una resistencia de 1 Ohms 5w.

Saludos


----------



## Himmler (Abr 5, 2009)

y el amperaje de mas ¿No afectoria al lector?


----------



## gca (Abr 5, 2009)

No le afectaria.


----------



## mabauti (Abr 5, 2009)

una mejor manera es la siguiente:


----------



## gca (Abr 5, 2009)

Yo creo que con 3 7812 alcansaria para el consumo que el necesita y le pondria 1 resistencia de 0.22Ohms 5w en serie con V in de cada 7812 para igualar las cargas.


----------



## Himmler (Abr 8, 2009)

me acabo de dar cuenta que el lector maneja 2 amperajes. para los 5 volts usa 0.9 amp. mientras que para los 12 volts 1.5 amp


----------



## Himmler (Abr 8, 2009)

YouTube - mi amplificador con lector de CD ROM Dance and dense denso

en esta URL esta un video del lector conectado a la fuente y a mi amplificador


----------



## gca (Abr 8, 2009)

Hace lo del que te dije del 7805 en paralelo y te va a andar bien


----------



## fabiscape (Abr 15, 2009)

Himmler dijo:
			
		

> Mi circuito solo ocupa la ultima seccion del de la imagen, desde donde empiezan los rectificadores, el voltage que recibe es 18 volts, estoy usando el circuito para alimentar un lector de cd rom de una computadora, y sospecho que el sobrecalentamiento es el problema porque ya lo puse hasta con el ventilador que tengo en mi casa y si funciono bien, quisiera saber que puedo hacer con lo del calor, ya que se calienta aun con el mejor disipador que me vendan.
> 
> Con autoplay me refiero al boton que tiene el lector de cd rom para comenzar la lectura del disco y para cambiar pistas, ya que si no tiene el boton necesitara de otro circuito con un PIC conectado a la interface


----------



## JoniDf (Dic 10, 2009)

Holas ! A mi me esta pasando igual , lo tengo con 1 regulador 7812 y un 7805 le voy a agregar un 7812 mas !
Gracias !


----------

